# Robert Clarke DDoS'd Brings the Internet Down...



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Good ole' Robert Clarke is at it again.  Making news this time as being the recipient of a massive DDoS attack.

The attack, estimated at 100gbit was enough to make CNServers experience issues earlier this morning.

GTT / Tinet was taking the attack squarely on the nose in Dallas:

https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2014-January/006397.html


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

Pretty sure Tinet dumped Avante/ChrisK because of this.

What is the back story? What was Robert hosting on their network that was targeted?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 6, 2014)

What he was hosting probably wasn't even the issue.  Kid probably either ran his mouth, or tried to run a 0day on someone again, and got smacked for it.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 6, 2014)

They had a pretty good blend of bandwidth before they switched to GTT/Tinet single homed.

http://bgp.he.net/AS36137




MannDude said:


> Pretty sure Tinet dumped Avante/ChrisK because of this.
> 
> What is the back story? What was Robert hosting on their network that was targeted?



From IRC last night, all his IPs were getting attacked.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Robert Clarke needs some parents that take the internet away and instead send him outside to dig ditches and befriend the squirrels.

From Twitter (blech!)



> ServerCrate ‏@ServerCrate 5h
> 
> We’ve got staff arriving on site within the hour to work on bringing up new DDOS mitigation technology, more updates to follow.
> Expand
> ...


----------



## mnpeep (Jan 6, 2014)

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

With Avante being single homed to Tinet that means Avante should be offline now.

Clarke's servers seem offline.

mtr output showing some high latency to their neighborhood.  Still getting attacked I'd say.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Why can't the internet bullies stick to swat teaming him  ?



Crashing the 'net all over the place with these attacks. Kudos to whoever is swinging such a big botnet.   Impressive.


----------



## Wintereise (Jan 6, 2014)

Avante/Centarra is actually not single homed as of a day or so, most of what hit him was taken up with Atrato -- Tinet only saw very little of it.

That BGP graph of HE's is VERY slow updating.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 6, 2014)

MannDude said:


> What is the back story?


bad parenting, parental failure, (or to use the new trendy explanation invented last month by a Texas judge, it's not Robert's fault, he's a victim of  "affluenza")


----------



## SrsX (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, I could of saw this coming. One search of his network showed he's running OpenSSH 5.3 which is vulnerable to a 0day.
You go on and see the Apache, it was also vulnerable.

He pissed of some pretty powerful people.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 6, 2014)

SrsX said:


> He pissed of*f* some pretty powerful people pretty much everyone.


 FTFY


----------



## Kruno (Jan 6, 2014)

SrsX said:


> OpenSSH 5.3 which is vulnerable to a 0day.


That's fake. It's been known for AGES. 

https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/When+is+a+0day+not+a+0day+Fake+OpenSSh+exploit+again/8185

antisec released a fake exploit just to make skiddies rm -rf themselves for the lulz. Heh, old good times -_-


----------



## yolo (Jan 6, 2014)

They are on their new brand name so their ASN has changed too:

http://bgp.he.net/AS40440

They are no longer using the avante brand


----------



## SrsX (Jan 6, 2014)

Kruno said:


> That's fake. It's been known for AGES.
> 
> https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/When+is+a+0day+not+a+0day+Fake+OpenSSh+exploit+again/8185
> 
> antisec released a fake exploit just to make skiddies rm -rf themselves for the lulz. Heh, old good times -_-


Referring to something different than waht I am.


----------



## Kruno (Jan 6, 2014)

SrsX said:


> Referring to something different than waht I am.


I doubt, but ok. Cheers.


----------



## RyanC (Jan 6, 2014)

I really wonder how much money robbie is spending on BW. Word on the street is that he managed to get a plenty of overage on cnservers.


----------



## jarland (Jan 6, 2014)

Well that probably explains a couple of occurrences today.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 6, 2014)

RyanC said:


> I really wonder how much money robbie is spending on BW. Word on the street is that he managed to get a plenty of overage on cnservers.


Don't doubt it. What I'm trying figure out if you're who I think you are, or just some other kid.


----------



## RyanC (Jan 6, 2014)

SrsX said:


> Don't doubt it. What I'm trying figure out if you're who I think you are, or just some other kid.


Who knows, I'm on #lowendbox IRC if you're interested.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 7, 2014)

RyanC said:


> Who knows, I'm on #lowendbox IRC if you're interested.


ZMS?


----------



## kaniini (Jan 7, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Pretty sure Tinet dumped Avante/ChrisK because of this.
> 
> What is the back story? What was Robert hosting on their network that was targeted?


GTT did not drop us in the end.



INIZ said:


> They had a pretty good blend of bandwidth before they switched to GTT/Tinet single homed.
> 
> http://bgp.he.net/AS36137
> 
> From IRC last night, all his IPs were getting attacked.


We are on AS40440 now.  We are adding additional carriers other than GTT, of course.


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2014)

kaniini said:


> GTT did not drop us in the end.
> 
> We are on AS40440 now.  We are adding additional carriers other than GTT, of course.


Welcome back!

Yeah your corporate changes fubar'd me...  

GTT gobbling those overages or what?  Everything properly tamped down now?

Looking forward to hearing about your upcoming big pipe DDOS mitigation / traffic cleaning.  ETA on public chatter about that?


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 7, 2014)

Robert Clarke...

I seem to recall him as someone on LET who was 16 and wanted to start a VPS hosting company.  He was marginally better than, say, DepotVPS_Shane and some of the others.  But there was some drama I didn't follow.

What's the summary version of The Robert Clarke Story: Tonight on Lifetime ?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 7, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Robert Clarke...
> 
> I seem to recall him as someone on LET who was 16 and wanted to start a VPS hosting company.  He was marginally better than, say, DepotVPS_Shane and some of the others.  But there was some drama I didn't follow.
> 
> What's the summary version of The Robert Clarke Story: Tonight on Lifetime ?


Here's one summary


----------



## RyanC (Jan 7, 2014)

SrsX said:


> ZMS?


Why, yes.

How's our resident security researcher (with openssh 0days) Curtis doing?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 7, 2014)

Look now, if you want to reinforce the commonly-held belief that he's just a tosspot poser, do it in IRC rather than bringing that garbage back in here.  It's been so delightfully peaceful without that skiddy dickwaving BS.


----------



## maounique (Jan 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> What he was hosting probably wasn't even the issue.  Kid probably either ran his mouth, or tried to run a 0day on someone again, and got smacked for it.


And fighting hacking attempts with DDoSes is the right course of action.

I will keep it in mind.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jan 11, 2014)

Mao said:


> And fighting hacking attempts with DDoSes is the right course of action.
> 
> I will keep it in mind.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 11, 2014)

Mao said:


> And fighting hacking attempts with DDoSes is the right course of action.
> 
> I will keep it in mind.


No, you fight them with Chuck Norris pics which pop out of their monitors and kick their ass.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 11, 2014)

Mao said:


> And fighting hacking attempts with DDoSes is the right course of action.
> 
> I will keep it in mind.


Nah - you gotta keep in mind the company this kid hangs with.  Pretty much everything he does either ends with some skid getting pissed and DDoSing him, or some skid getting pissed and trying to get him raided.  I don't endorse DDoS as a method of retaliation - but I'm not going to lie and say I don't find it to be poetic justice, either.


----------



## maounique (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha, yes I remember the story when he was on IRC writing about an ongoing raid, I learned a new American word then, swatted


----------



## Tux (Jan 11, 2014)

Also related: nLayer in Seattle (and CNServers/RamNode) had shit hit the fan. I'm sure what he did was just let the attack get absorbed by CNServers. Which was surely fun...


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like part of that was Tinet as well (so we'll just say GTT). I'm not sure that was related to the Clarke stuff, unless someone have info otherwise?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 11, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> Looks like part of that was Tinet as well (so we'll just say GTT). I'm not sure that was related to the Clarke stuff, unless someone have info otherwise?


It's possible if some providers dropped their BGP sessions and it ended up coming over someone else instead.

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> It's possible if some providers dropped their BGP sessions and it ended up coming over someone else instead.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I thought it was over by the time that happened?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 11, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> I thought it was over by the time that happened?


Oooh the recent belch that CN had you mean?

From what they said they had problems with nlayer. Be it clarke related I dunno 

So, I don't think we got to the bottom of it. What happened with this? Did Clarke come to terms with the guy or did he find enough filtering?

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Oooh the recent belch that CN had you mean?
> 
> 
> From what they said they had problems with nlayer. Be it clarke related I dunno
> ...


Yeah I meant yesterday's packet loss. I don't know what happened with Clarke and kaniini, et al, but I think that was resolved before the Seattle issues.


----------



## drmike (Jan 11, 2014)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The following are NOT threats ():
> 
> ...


What the heck is that "block" of text about Mao?  I've been hiding under a rock for past several days.

And, what's up with your tweaked username?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 11, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> Yeah I meant yesterday's packet loss. I don't know what happened with Clarke and kaniini, et al, but I think that was resolved before the Seattle issues.


Aaah.

CN posted on WHT that it was an nlayer issue and nothing more.

They did confirm that they've been working to move away from NTT, though.

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 11, 2014)

s/NTT/GTT ?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 11, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> s/NTT/GTT ?


Hue 

Yes, sorry.

They've had a poor time with nlayer anyway.

Francisco


----------



## kaniini (Jan 12, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> Yeah I meant yesterday's packet loss. I don't know what happened with Clarke and kaniini, et al, but I think that was resolved before the Seattle issues.


Wasn't related to us, the last attack we saw was Thursday morning, and I am pretty sure was just the normal level of DDoS for ServerCrate.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 12, 2014)

Wait, you actually host that guy?  Knowing what he's done?


----------



## Grimace (Jan 12, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Wait, you actually host that *kid*?



Let me fix that for you


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 13, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Wait, you actually host that guy?  Knowing what he's done?


I'm pretty sure tortoise labs' panel is pretty safe from exploits.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 13, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I'm pretty sure tortoise labs' panel is pretty safe from exploits.


While true, still irrelevant.  I could defend myself from Jeffrey Dahmer with ease, but that doesn't mean I would do business with him.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 13, 2014)

kaniini said:


> Wasn't related to us, the last attack we saw was Thursday morning, and I am pretty sure was just the normal level of DDoS for ServerCrate.


Some posts I've read in this thread suggest you are part of Centarra?  Is that correct?


----------



## kaniini (Jan 14, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Some posts I've read in this thread suggest you are part of Centarra?  Is that correct?


Tortoise and Centarra have in effect been the same enterprise since middle of last year.  Integration of both brands is on track to take effect at the end of this month.  In essence, that move has enabled us to build out more advanced services offerings, which will be available soon.  This has, in effect been known for some time to customers... nothing has yet been announced publicly because the brands are not yet integrated.  In an overly simplified way of explaining things, Centarra is what we did with Avante's assets.



Aldryic C said:


> Wait, you actually host that guy?  Knowing what he's done?


He was an Avante customer, so we picked him up as a result of that.  He grew with us into a full cabinet.

But, I want to take a moment to address this "knowing what he's done" thing, because I am really disappointed that someone like you would use that argument.

As far as I know, all he has actually done is run a couple of exploits he copied and pasted from a blog.  There are rumors he boots people, but he hasn't done it from our network (and if he ever did, he would be dropped as a customer).  Why should I deny someone service simply because they have made bad decisions in the past?  Why is nobody being critical of those providers for taking absolutely no security measure to prevent the exploit from working?  (Hint: proxying SolusVM control panel through Apache or nginx using mod_security would have stopped the exploit from working.)

This lynchmob mentality against the kid is something I find somewhat disturbing.  While what he did was certainly a dick move, SolusVM was already known to be crap, and people should have already hardened against it.  Instead of blaming the kid for running the exploit (again, was a dick move), we should also blame the provider for not having taken any preventative steps knowing that SolusVM is a security disaster.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 14, 2014)

kaniini said:


> Tortoise and Centarra have in effect been the same enterprise since middle of last year.  Integration of both brands is on track to take effect at the end of this month.  In essence, that move has enabled us to build out more advanced services offerings, which will be available soon.  This has, in effect been known for some time to customers... nothing has yet been announced publicly because the brands are not yet integrated.  In an overly simplified way of explaining things, Centarra is what we did with Avante's assets.
> 
> He was an Avante customer, so we picked him up as a result of that.  He grew with us into a full cabinet.
> 
> ...


Where does ChrisK and yourself fit into Centarra?  Was it simply a merger of both brands?


----------



## kaniini (Jan 14, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Where does ChrisK and yourself fit into Centarra?  Was it simply a merger of both brands?


We have not really decided any formal titles, but in essence he is on our board.

He is mainly dealing with the network and colo side of the business.  My guys are handling the on-demand infrastructure part of the operation.  I am working on basically all aspects of the operation at a high level.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 14, 2014)

kaniini said:


> We have not really decided any formal titles, but in essence he is on our board.
> 
> He is mainly dealing with the network and colo side of the business.  My guys are handling the on-demand infrastructure part of the operation.  I am working on basically all aspects of the operation at a high level.


Cool I only ask because I've trawled through your panel codebase before.  I know Avante probably brought infrastructure to the table.  I just wondered who was the larger of the two before the merger?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 14, 2014)

kaniini said:


> But, I want to take a moment to address this "knowing what he's done" thing, because I am really disappointed that someone like you would use that argument.
> 
> 
> As far as I know, all he has actually done is run a couple of exploits he copied and pasted from a blog.  There are rumors he boots people, but he hasn't done it from our network (and if he ever did, he would be dropped as a customer).



To clarify:  he was proven to try and intentionally run the exploit, knowing full well what it did, on quite a few providers.  Us included.  There's also the massive collateral damage he caused to RamNode.  As far as booters?  No clue, don't care.  But if he weren't already banned from service with us before pulling that little stunt with the exploits, that alone would be enough for me to blacklist him for good.



kaniini said:


> Why should I deny someone service simply because they have made bad decisions in the past?


Maybe I'm more skilled in pattern recognition than some.. but this isn't the first time he's caused grief, either through intent or ignorance.  Why do I deny service to someone because they made bad decisions in the past?  Because keeping the peace of mind for our clients is worth far more than a couple bucks from a repeat troublemaker.  If my stance on that dissappoints you.. it just means you don't really know me that well.  There are plenty of folks that can attest to my lack of tolerance, and the inevitable result of wasting second chances.


----------



## kaniini (Jan 14, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Cool I only ask because I've trawled through your panel codebase before.  I know Avante probably brought infrastructure to the table.  I just wondered who was the larger of the two before the merger?


In essence, Avante gave us a fairly large jump start on things we were already working on.  I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## kaniini (Jan 14, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> To clarify:  he was proven to try and intentionally run the exploit, knowing full well what it did, on quite a few providers.  Us included.  There's also the massive collateral damage he caused to RamNode.  As far as booters?  No clue, don't care.  But if he weren't already banned from service with us before pulling that little stunt with the exploits, that alone would be enough for me to blacklist him for good.
> 
> Maybe I'm more skilled in pattern recognition than some.. but this isn't the first time he's caused grief, either through intent or ignorance.  Why do I deny service to someone because they made bad decisions in the past?  Because keeping the peace of mind for our clients is worth far more than a couple bucks from a repeat troublemaker.  If my stance on that dissappoints you.. it just means you don't really know me that well.  There are plenty of folks that can attest to my lack of tolerance, and the inevitable result of wasting second chances.


Well, Clarke has a full cabinet.  It is a lot more than "a couple of bucks."

For the record, one of the conditions of his being able to do business with us as Centarra is that he would discontinue this crap.  And, I haven't heard of him doing anything more since he decided to transfer over from Avante.  If there is any further incident involving him, you better believe we'll be on him about it.

If I thought that he was not going to discontinue the crap, he wouldn't be on our network right now.  I am sure you can recognize that


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 14, 2014)

kaniini said:


> Well, Clarke has a full cabinet.  It is a lot more than "a couple of bucks."


May be.. but honestly the amount would be irrelevant for me. Even if the guy wanted to drop a couple grand a month on us (which funny enough still wouldn't make him one of our biggest clients), he still wouldn't be welcome.



kaniini said:


> For the record, one of the conditions of his being able to do business with us as Centarra is that he would discontinue this crap.  And, I haven't heard of him doing anything more since he decided to transfer over from Avante.  If there is any further incident involving him, you better believe we'll be on him about it.
> 
> If I thought that he was not going to discontinue the crap, he wouldn't be on our network right now.  I am sure you can recognize that


That pretty much sums up my assumption of the situation (and which I was hoping you would say, to negate anyone else wanting to take the piss for your choice of retaining him). I hope he actually has changed and gives you no grief.. but his bridge burning means I won't have to find out first hand


----------



## kaniini (Jan 14, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> May be.. but honestly the amount would be irrelevant for me. Even if the guy wanted to drop a couple grand a month on us (which funny enough still wouldn't make him one of our biggest clients), he still wouldn't be welcome.
> 
> 
> That pretty much sums up my assumption of the situation (and which I was hoping you would say, to negate anyone else wanting to take the piss for your choice of retaining him). I hope he actually has changed and gives you no grief.. but his bridge burning means I won't have to find out first hand


It's not really in his interest to give us grief as we are very efficient at unracking a cabinet.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 14, 2014)

> This lynchmob mentality against the kid is something I find somewhat disturbing.  While what he did was certainly a dick move


Are we talking about the lynch mob mentality against the kid Robert Clarke or the lynch mob mentality against the kid, ChrisK?  Both kids deserve the bad reps they earned for their dick moves.  You might recall that it was only a year ago that Avante's low end VPS customers had to beg little ChrisK for refunds for a service which they paid for and which he stopped providing to them,and about the only way they were able to get refunds from the little shit was by publicly posting their grievances and refund requests on threads like these http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/5271/avante-hosting and http://lowendbox.com/blog/avante-hosting-6half-yearly-128mb-kvm-or-xen-in-florida-usa/


----------



## kaniini (Jan 15, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Are we talking about the lynch mob mentality against the kid Robert Clarke or the lynch mob mentality against the kid, ChrisK?  Both kids deserve the bad reps they earned for their dick moves.  You might recall that it was only a year ago that Avante's low end VPS customers had to beg little ChrisK for refunds for a service which they paid for and which he stopped providing to them,and about the only way they were able to get refunds from the little shit was by publicly posting their grievances and refund requests on threads like these http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/5271/avante-hosting and http://lowendbox.com/blog/avante-hosting-6half-yearly-128mb-kvm-or-xen-in-florida-usa/


I am referring to Clarke there, but you know, whatever.  ChrisK certainly got in over his head with Avante's VPS line, but as far as I know, that situation has pretty much gotten resolved.

The only take away I take from the Avante VPS situation is that running a successful lowend product is not for the inexperienced.  But I already knew that anyway.


----------



## nunim (Jan 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> ... Maybe I'm more skilled in pattern recognition than some.. but this isn't the first time he's caused grief, either through intent or ignorance.  Why do I deny service to someone because they made bad decisions in the past? ...


The best predictor of future behavior is past performance.


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 15, 2014)

kaniini said:


> This lynchmob mentality against the kid is something I find somewhat disturbing.  While what he did was certainly a dick move, SolusVM was already known to be crap, and people should have already hardened against it.  Instead of blaming the kid for running the exploit (again, was a dick move), we should also blame the provider for not having taken any preventative steps knowing that SolusVM is a security disaster.


There's really no "instead of" to be forced into that equation. I realize you also said "also", but that is misleading. Maybe you meant instead of "just" blaming him.

I'd rather not bring up that nightmare situation again, but I need to clear some things up. The provider had no idea SolusVM was _*that*_ bad or steps would have been taken. Not everyone goes around decoding SolusVM. The security was admittedly *terrible* (and I've barely had a good night's sleep since), but that doesn't make it _*less sinister*_ for someone to break in. Perhaps the worst part is that the action was motivated by an envious obsession which is clearly still at work as you and I both know.


----------



## kaniini (Jan 16, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> There's really no "instead of" to be forced into that equation. I realize you also said "also", but that is misleading. Maybe you meant instead of "just" blaming him.
> 
> I'd rather not bring up that nightmare situation again, but I need to clear some things up. The provider had no idea SolusVM was _*that*_ bad or steps would have been taken. Not everyone goes around decoding SolusVM. The security was admittedly *terrible* (and I've barely had a good night's sleep since), but that doesn't make it _*less sinister*_ for someone to break in. Perhaps the worst part is that the action was motivated by an envious obsession which is clearly still at work as you and I both know.


Probably, but I'm not really qualified to discuss their psychological status.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 16, 2014)

kaniini said:


> This lynchmob mentality against the kid is something I find somewhat disturbing.  While what he did was certainly a dick move


Oh please, he's a serial asshole who should be run out of the hosting industry, along with, in my opinion, anyone who continues to support him, whether it be his upstream or his terrible, overindulgent parents.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 16, 2014)

nunim said:


> The best predictor of future behavior is past performance.


Not allowing a second chance?


Yup I know a lot of people ruined even the third change - but sometimes people grow up.



Nick_A said:


> Perhaps the worst part is that the action was motivated by an envious obsession which is clearly still at work as you and I both know.


If I look at the timing - your timezone (sleeping time) - it was an planned attack.

Quite some accidents to manage to get the maximum damage out of a test.


----------



## drmike (Sep 9, 2014)

RobertClarke spreading factually untrue BS about other providers earlier...

Screenshots of another hosts ahhh revenue.... weird stuff.  Trying to pass them off as another host's info... Question is, why did Clarke post the screencaps of the provider he did  [claimed to be GVH] since such appears to be from a provider [actually was Clamhost] in a protracted public spat with their mutual landlord [Centarra].

More of the same from Clarke.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 9, 2014)

Better question would be, why is anyone giving him the time of day?


----------



## ChrisK (Sep 9, 2014)

drmike said:


> RobertClarke spreading factually untrue BS about other providers earlier...
> 
> Screenshots of another hosts ahhh revenue.... weird stuff.  Trying to pass them off as another host's info... Question is, why did Clarke post the screencaps of the provider he did  [claimed to be GVH] since such appears to be from a provider [actually was Clamhost] in a protracted public spat with their mutual landlord [Centarra].
> 
> More of the same from Clarke.


----------



## drmike (Sep 9, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Better question would be, why is anyone giving him the time of day?


That's a good question.   Guess the Clarke kid needs more permaban or a proper ass whooping...  I think the later.

Unsure why he has other hosts finance screencaps.  Strange shit-uation.

Must document the shit headedness.  Especially when the little condom leak with legs goes poking my name in that monkey shit.


----------



## Steven F (Sep 10, 2014)

For those of us that have no idea why you bumped this months-dead thread, what happened?


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2014)

Steven F said:


> For those of us that have no idea why you bumped this months-dead thread, what happened?


 There were screenshots thrown out from Clarke claiming to be a GVH hack....  Unsure of origin or how he got such [they were not GVH's].... they appear to be Clamhost's.   Clamhost has some protracted never ending dramarama with Centarra:

see:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/32111/another-chris-kondrat-scam-avantehosting-centarra-refusal-ship-of-our-hw

Centarra folks were egging Clarke on in his campaign...  Seemed to be some inside joke amongst them.

Someone pinged me when the stuff started swirling in the bowl [on IRC] and Clarke went and mentioned me in his little pre-game plotting.

So I bumped this thread since it's more of Clarke's kiddie behavior and Clarke just loves this thread.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 10, 2014)

> RobertClarke spreading factually untrue BS about other providers earlier...





> There were screenshots thrown out from Clarke claiming to be a GVH hack....  Unsure of origin or how he got such [they were not GVH's].... they appear to be Clamhost's.


I see 3 spoiled brat suburban fucktard children listed in that quote (ServerCrate, GreenValueHost, ClamHost) but I don't see any real providers so inquiring minds want to know who was the provider he was spreading BS about?


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I see 3 spoiled brat suburban fucktard children listed in that quote (ServerCrate, GreenValueHost, ClamHost) but I don't see any real providers so inquiring minds want to know who was the provider he was spreading BS about?


They really need to stop it with the silver spoons and get them pacifiers instead.

But but you left Centarra off the burban brat pack.   Why no love  ?

Crate + Centarra there on IRC running the little circus field trip.  Unsure why they were dinging around GVH with ClamHost's screens...

Kids ought to stick to MineCruft and making gay jokes instead.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 11, 2014)

'tis because nobody knows or cares who Robert Clarke is - so he feels no responsibility for his actions.  Ask a moderator to _s/Robert Clarke/ServerCrate/__g_ this thread, and start mentioning his "company" (or his father) instead of his name from here out, and watch how fast he backpedals and cuts the bullshit.


----------

